# Does anyone have any experience painting over rubberized undercoating.



## rlfehl (Mar 26, 2016)

Hi. I got a 64 GTO recently that the previous owner had replaced the floor in the trunk. Unfortunately, he sprayed it with a rubberized undercoating. He said that he was planning on using spatter paint on the trunk. When I was taking about colors for the trunk with the guy doing my paint, he didn't think that the rubberized undercoating could be painted over, spatter or color. Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Frank R (Nov 25, 2016)

I have seen a few people paint over undercoating. They hid imperfections and patches in their trunks. In a short time the undercoating discolors the trunk paint and it's very noticeable. A good coating of primer and a base coat of paint would help.


----------

